# Why no roman nose?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

The triplet bucks I just had don't have roman noses. Why? There sam and sire do, there grandparents do. And so to there great grand. Are there missing genetics or something?


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

That's an interesting question I had the opposite problem a while back both parents didn't have roman noses but the kid had nose that was much more roman but I also don't know what the grandparents looked like


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about their noses being first born, they may show roman a little older. I had a buckling born with a head shape, that looked funny, it must of been the way he was in the womb, not sure, but after a while his nose returned. Give it a little time and see. :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I wouldn't worry about their noses being first born, they may show roman a little older. I had a buckling born with a head shape, that looked funny, it must of been the way he was in the womb, not sure, but after a while his nose returned. Give it a little time and see. :wink:


I agree  I had some Nubian kids born this year that didn't have a very prominent roman nose at all! They came into it though


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Good.. I hope they do!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, you think Oh my, what the heck, but they end up OK. I am sure they will be fine.

Keep us updated.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I will this one is my favorite. But that's just because he prolly getting more milk.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

Aw he's adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

He's very cute ♥ I agree they will probably get them as they mature. We have had some like that too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

If they don't get their roman noses you can just send them this way  My herd is seriously lacking in the "Breed Character"/roman nose department.


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

SalteyLove said:


> If they don't get their roman noses you can just send them this way  My herd is seriously lacking in the "Breed Character"/roman nose department.


Same here lol just can get a roman nose in my area


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HAHA, me too, and he should be OK. It looks like the buckling I was telling you about.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Most of my Nubians and my former Boers were born with a mostly straight face and developed the roman nose after a few weeks.


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

Yes! kids' heads change shape sooo much! They can go from a dish shape to a roman nose when they grow up. I've seen it happen...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now you guys have me thinking about my nubians noses....I don't think any of them are really roman ...but your lil guy is really cute!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

NyGoatMom said:


> Now you guys have me thinking about my nubians noses....I don't think any of them are really roman ...but your lil guy is really cute!


Thank you  They really are something else!


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

The little brown one looks like he's got eyeliner on lol


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I know! He was born with ought it and it gradually got darker. He's my little goatcoon lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How cute is that?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

He is so funny. I love it when they get running and jumping and they start jumps sideways lol


----------



## midlothianffa (May 5, 2013)

DappledBoers said:


> I know! He was born with ought it and it gradually got darker. He's my little goatcoon lol
> View attachment 81954


We had a goat who was like tht he was the same color then he started getting black on his head


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Finally found myself some real Roman noses in New England


----------

